# 98 cadillac deville



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

I got a 98 DeVille a couple months ago. It had a sony cd player in it when I got it. Well the factory alarm started messing up and everything on the dash would reset on the digial dash. I searched on the Cadillac forum and discovered i needed an afermarker part called a gmrc-03. So I got it and installed it, problems solved, for about a week or so. Now its doing the same shit again. Anyone know whats up with it?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

maybe need to reset the computer?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

its the devil..


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 15 2008, 04:19 PM~9701953
> *its the devil..
> *


x2 homie, i just sold my 97 that shit had the devil in it, 
i installed my pioneer n one day my car wouldnt start, one day the windows didnt work, i had 100 differnt electrical problems! just trade that shit into a dealer and get what u can


----------



## Mr Timido (Sep 28, 2006)

some devilles have an electrical system running through data lines , when u start messin with certain things like the stock radio , where most caddies with the databus system starts messing with other things int he vehicle, luckly my 99 deville hasnt acted funny because i bypass the ignition data,but most likely what happen was that in ur vechicle had most of the data line runinng to the stock stereo once they replace it , they messed with the entire vechicle, in cases like that you will probably have to relocate the factory stereo and would have to stay in the car and put ur aftermarket


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

alright here is what i did. i ran a hot wire from the battery to the memory on the radio. problem solved, now everything works fine. the biggest problem was the radio reseting every time i opened the door. i'm not going to trade it in, i like it. here is a video of the rear view mirrow flexin', and a couple pics of the car itself.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=XZzbz_hMkRY


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 15 2008, 12:16 PM~9700220
> *maybe need to reset the computer?
> *



i think that might have been it. i took the battery out upgrade the big three and since then i haven't had any problems. :cheesy:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

your rims look good on that car, what size are they 22s?


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 16 2008, 09:25 PM~9713641
> *your rims look good on that car, what size are they 22s?
> *



yea 22"s.

well its been a couple days now and no more problems. i think its all good now, or at least i hope so. :uh:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jan 18 2008, 09:51 AM~9725632
> *yea 22"s.
> 
> well its been a couple days now and no more problems.  i think its all good now, or at least i hope so. :uh:
> *


yeah those cars are funny, it seems like when everythings stock they are fine, but when u do something electrical things start to mess up, it happened to me and another dude i know with a 98. i guess you just gotta get lucky, 
got any bigger pics with those rims ?


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 18 2008, 12:12 PM~9726410
> *yeah those cars are funny, it seems like when everythings stock they are fine, but when u do something electrical things start to mess up, it happened to me and another dude i know with a 98. i guess you just gotta get lucky,
> got any bigger pics with those rims ?
> *


i'll post some tonight when i get home.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

thats loco homie ill bet they look sick when u drive slow


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 19 2008, 03:22 PM~9734189
> *thats loco homie  ill bet they look sick when u drive slow
> *



or fast, or sitting still...

they chop hard at 50 mph.


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jan 18 2008, 10:09 PM~9730823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are they the arelli assyssn's or a different brand?? Im bouta buy me a 98 with 63k and you got me worried bout it now w/ the issues ur having w/ tha stereo b/c im def gunna b puttin one in anyone i get...


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bagged84regal_@Jan 27 2008, 12:17 PM~9795071
> *Are they the arelli assyssn's or a different brand??  Im bouta buy me a 98 with 63k and you got me worried bout it now w/ the issues ur having w/ tha stereo b/c im def gunna b puttin one in anyone i get...
> *



they are assassyns. the box they came in only said assassyn, it didn't say arelli anywhere on it. ever since i took out the battery i haven't had a problem with it. just get the right shit and you should be fine. this one had a cd player in it when i got it. it did not have the data bus bypass thingy, thats why it was having problems.


----------

